# I'm searching a photo...



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi!
I'm searching a photo of famous Othello du Val d'Alvaux - Golden Retriever of course.He lived in Serbia and he "produced" many champions.He is in Carrie's pedigree too. 
I try to find ia photo but- bad luck...NOTHING.
Please,help me to found a photo of him.


----------



## carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

In k9data.com I can see a picture of his father- Pedigree: NUCH Mjaerumhögda's Goldman -beautiful dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You might be able to email the kennels who are breeding Goldens with him in there pedigree. They may have photos or know where to find them.


----------

